# Baby/Child friendly places in Brizzle



## wiskey (Feb 20, 2009)

Prompted by my lack of knowledge about somewhere baby friendly to have Sunday Lunch I thought I'd see if anybody has any recommendations about places to eat/drink/socialise that we can go to. 

wiskers


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 20, 2009)

where we went for lunch, near the blue mountain seemed baby friendly. maybe not what you're looking for?


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2009)

http://thefarmpub.weebly.com/index.html

the farm in st werburghs was kid friendly when I used to go there-although that was a while ago...cool pub and good food too


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 20, 2009)

ooh yeah, it's nice up there too. I'd go there!


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> ooh yeah, it's nice up there too. I'd go there!



Lovely lawn for kiddies too-and lots of hungover parents


----------



## wiskey (Feb 20, 2009)

Our farm (windmill hill) is good for babies, I've never been to the other one so I'll try and visit there.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 20, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> where we went for lunch, near the blue mountain seemed baby friendly. maybe not what you're looking for?



The Full Moon (or half moon? I can never remember)

I'd forgotten about them, will add them to the list of ok places to go.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 21, 2009)

There are loads of places on the Gloucester road that do Sunday Lunch and lots of families and peeps with babies mostly seem to be out brunching on a Sunday. Halo is one. 

Other places that do Sunday lunch are the Ostrich (down on the water near the general hospital.

How about down Southville way? Tobacco factory- sorry Im not very familiar with the sarrf side like.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 21, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> There are loads of places on the Gloucester road that do Sunday Lunch and lots of families and peeps with babies mostly seem to be out brunching on a Sunday. Halo is one.
> 
> Other places that do Sunday lunch are the Ostrich (down on the water near the general hospital.
> 
> How about down Southville way? Tobacco factory- sorry Im not very familiar with the sarrf side like.



The tobacco factory is really family friendly, every time I've been there on a weekend there's been loads of babies and kids running about.

Same with the Hen and Chicken actually.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 22, 2009)

We did the Spotted Cow on North St today and it gets a reasonably ok thumbs up. Massive stairs up to the garden were a bit of a negative but the garden was nice in itself. Food was ok. Several other people there with kids. 

Also went past the tobacco factory but it was packed!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 22, 2009)

wiskey said:


> We did the Spotted Cow on North St today and it gets a reasonably ok thumbs up. Massive stairs up to the garden were a bit of a negative but the garden was nice in itself. Food was ok. Several other people there with kids.
> 
> Also went past the tobacco factory but it was packed!



Good pies.

Spotty Cow will be really nice if we get a hot summer.


----------

